# Using an electric burnout oven to remove non-metals



## marliedog17 (Mar 4, 2022)

Hello, I did a search but didn’t see what I was looking for so my apologies if this had been covered. I have a Jelrus Infinity M30 110v burnout oven that I purchased for some reason tbd. Probably for resale. Two years later I’m looking at it wondering if it would be useful to burn off the plastics on pcb’s, Ic’s, etc. I’m smart enough to know that this should be done outside but that’s about it. I want to store just the metals as opposed to all the plastic that’s rakeing up space. It’s a small oven and I assume that once I use it for this purpose it’s basically no longer useful for anything else or I would have already experimented. Has anyone done anything similar or can recommend a better way To accomplish this without using acids?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Mar 4, 2022)

Better build a pyrolizer that reburn the smoke. 
But it should do the job with time and a lot of toxic smoke.


----------

